# Dumbo Koi - genetics help needed!



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

So I've altered my breeding goals a little and instead of just breeding for the koi pattern I want to throw in the elephant ears in there. I bought a HMPK koi male with no blue which was something I wanted - now I just need a female so I'm waiting for something to pop up before I get them shipped together. Since there appears to be no dumbo koi available anywhere, I'm going to have to buy a regular HMPKEE girl - question is, what colour? I'm afraid that I'll end up losing the koi pattern if I bred him to something like a salamander. I want zero blue in my kois so I'm definitely not breeding to a blue. Yellow perhaps? White? 

I do realise that the EE gene is recessive so I'll have to breed siblings with the biggest pecs together in F2 or what not.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If available - colors from the red x cambodian lines. Otherwise you will have to work with what is available and selectively breed towards your goal. . . . let's say a lavender line but one that leans more to red than irid (lavender often produces - reddish, cambodian, irid, plus other cambodian line colors).


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Good luck! Like indjo mentioned, red works. You want to have a solid color when breeding to a koi for a better koi outcome. As for the dumbo.. very recessive, so you will have to breed back to dumbo parent a few times, which could mess with the koi pattern. I don't believe you will see a dumbo in F1, as for koi it all depends on what the dumbo looks like.. hard to find those in solid colors though, usually it's white and those are very hard to find. Will be tricky, but you can do it  Just keep breeding what looks closest to what you want.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys  Still haven't found the right female but I'm being patient  I'll eventually want to breed some black markings into the line but my first priority is getting the dumbo and koi genes mixed together.


----------

